# Jourama Falls



## bundy_zigg (Oct 23, 2008)

Just got back from Jourama Falls - Its a beautiful spot to visit.
There was not too much wildlife but I did manage to spot these guys - Hope you like them.
Nat


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow they are all gorgeous
Tara!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 23, 2008)

BTW what are the last skinks?Soz:|


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 23, 2008)

nice shots, love the shot of the fence skinks biting each other.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 23, 2008)

this may be stupid but why are they biting each other?


----------



## moloch05 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello Bundy,

Jourama is beautiful. Thanks for posting the lovely pics.

I quickly searched the net but could not come up with anything conclusive. I suspect that it is sexual behaviour. I have seen Lampropholis delicata behave in a similar manner.

One report that I found commented::
"These bite marks are very likely to be due to the mating grip of a male.".

Other reports talked of combat between males that included biting.


Regards,
David


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 23, 2008)

moloch05 said:


> Hello Bundy,
> 
> Jourama is beautiful. Thanks for posting the lovely pics.
> 
> ...


 
thanks for that David - They were really savage toward each other.
It is a beautiful place especially if you follow the creek up river off the beaten track


----------



## JasonL (Oct 23, 2008)

moloch05 said:


> Hello Bundy,
> 
> Jourama is beautiful. Thanks for posting the lovely pics.
> 
> ...



I'd say it would def be male biting the female as opposed to two males, anyway....I once found a female delicata with about 6 or 7 males hanging off her, I was up at the local park with the kids so no camera , but of interest was when I picked the group up, many of the males let go and latched onto my hand, odd for a pretty calm species, they must get worked up into a frenzy by the females endorphins and have a strong urge to latch onto something. 
Great pics by the way, well done.


----------



## moloch05 (Oct 24, 2008)

Here is the photo I have of a L. delicata biting another:






Regards,
David


----------



## jack (Oct 24, 2008)

lovely spot, i have camped there a few times... there are tame laceys that have retained bright colours into adulthood there at the campsite....
have you been to crystal creek? its not that far from jourama and is in my opinion an even better place to visit.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow what a lovely spot! Fabulous pics Bundy!


----------



## phatt01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Where is jourama falls?

Looks very nice, looks very similar to Finch Hatton.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 26, 2008)

phatt01 said:


> Where is jourama falls?
> 
> Looks very nice, looks very similar to Finch Hatton.


 
It is about 60 or 70 km north of Townsville north queensland - its a great spot for camping and herping.


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 26, 2008)

hasn't been a lot of rain of late, hence the lack of water ! seen this little yellow face whipsnake & a few different skinks though


----------



## gman78 (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks beautiful.
Love to live up there again


----------



## krusty (Nov 16, 2008)

i love going to that place when i am up there its is so nice.
thanks for posting some pics......


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 16, 2008)

its awsome isnt it - how often do you get up here?


----------

